# Winter 2019-2020



## dpc (Nov 16, 2019)

It's autumn by the calendar but winter by any reasonable assessment where I live. Yesterday morning.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 18, 2019)

DPC, a nice start for this season.
Though there are some heavy snowfalls and weather chaos in some areas of the European Alps in the German "lowlands" there is no sign of winter yet. 
Even in the night temps are above above freezing point.


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2019)

Leaf in aspic: actually frozen in the ice of the local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Nov 19, 2019)

Frosty tips


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2019)

Frost yesterday morning


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2019)

Tree branch touching the frozen face of the local reservoir


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2019)

Frosted broken tree trunk


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2019)

Cool shots. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2019)

Yesterday morning


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2019)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Ice fishing...


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc. Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Early morning picnic, anyone?


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Ball diamond offseason


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)

Retired fence post


----------



## dpc (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2020)

I really like the second one. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## johnb (Jan 5, 2020)

Lots of great images, dpc. Really enjoyed viewing them.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 12, 2020)

Apart from some snow flakes in November winter hadn't shown up until New Years Day.
A few days before Christmas my Forsythia decided that it was about spring time now.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 12, 2020)

A few frost nights made the local lake freeze. Today the ice is yet again gone.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 12, 2020)

A quick shot today. Not much winter here with 6 degrees Celsius and for once since weeks, a little sun. Lit with a Broncolor Siros L. RF85 wide open.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice portrait, Viggo.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 12, 2020)

Viggo said:


> A quick shot today. Not much winter here with 6 degrees Celsius and for once since weeks, a little sun. Lit with a Broncolor Siros L. RF85 wide open.


You might make a model out of her!


----------



## ethanz (Jan 12, 2020)

From November or October when we got snow before the leaves had even changed!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 12, 2020)

ethanz said:


> You might make a model out of her!


I doubt it, it’s always a struggle, she hates having her picture taken and complains I take too long, 2-3 minutes is an eternity for her, lol. But, those 4-5 seconds when something is okay funny I get some shots I’m happy with.

on a side note , the eye AF is a gamechanger for me, it never hits the top front of her beanie, always on the eye, always an available AF point so I’m free to compose just holdingdown the af-on.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2020)

Lovely. Nicely done, Ethan.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2020)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 13, 2020)

Early morning


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2020)

Rime encrusted iron cable lying in snow


----------



## dcm (Apr 18, 2020)

Still winter here in northern Colorado. 14 inches of snow the previous day.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 19, 2020)

dcm said:


> Still winter here in northern Colorado. 14 inches of snow the previous day.



We got maybe 3 inches in northern IL but it all melted in the same day lol.


----------



## dcm (Apr 19, 2020)

Three days later and melting fast.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi dcm.
I can’t see the flicker!   

Cheers, Graham.



dcm said:


> Three days later and melting fast.
> 
> View attachment 189933


----------

